# Gotta Catch 'Em All



## kyeugh (Sep 17, 2013)

Thoughts on the sweepstakes.  I thought the hints would be more thorough-- they're really subtle and I have no idea where to look.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 17, 2013)

What are you talking about? Have I missed something pokemony?


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah, no idea what this is about either.

EDIT: Is this something to do with TCoD's main site? It's something on the main site, isn't it. Who even goes there?

EDIT2: Oh, it's not the main site. I just googled it and it's apparently something to do with the Pokémon Company announcing some sort of prize-hunting event. Neat.

EDIT3: Hey, I'm really sorry about what I said about the main site. I don't really look at it much personally but I'm sure it's still very popular and interesting. Actually, I'm gonna go take a look at it right now and see if anything cool has happened lately.

EDIT4: Fixed a typo.

EDIT5: _You guys!!_ The main site doesn't have a splash page anymore!! But... I used to love the splash art and everything!! Are you guys seeing this? When did this happen? _Guys??_


----------



## Spatz (Sep 17, 2013)

MD chill!

And this is the first I've heard of this, I guess I should take a shot at looking at it...

EDIT: Code is XY1012, have fun all!


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 17, 2013)

> The company has re-launched the "Gotta Catch 'Em All" promotion in the U.S. — sorry, Canada and the rest of the world.


Since I'm here for a while I guess I should take advantage of all of the promotions I wouldn't be able to participate in otherwise :P


----------



## Negrek (Sep 17, 2013)

Haha, this thing. Evidently the internet had already found/cracked all of the codes by sometime yesterday afternoon (they used to all be up on Pokébeach's news page, but have since been removed, hmmm...), and people started reporting that their codes were being rejected/their rewards weren't working/etc, so there was some speculation that they were trying to redo things, potentially invalidating the old codes in the process. I don't know that anyone really knows what went down, but if the site is kind of buggy, it might be because they're still working on it.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 18, 2013)

With the codes that appeared to be rejected: I just put them in and clicked the button like 9 or 10 times back to back, and it accepted it eventually.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 18, 2013)

By the by, there are 24 Pokemon codes plus the free entry for the sweepstakes code (which is an assortment of XY things, like plushies or 3DSes), but you can only enter 24 codes in total. So if you use the sweepstakes entry one, you won't be able to get one of the Pokemon. but it shouldn't even matter since you can get most of them in normal game play

I don't even care about the Pokemon. I just _really_ want one of them plushies or or or maybe _all of them_.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 18, 2013)

DarkAura said:


> By the by, there are 24 Pokemon codes plus the free entry for the sweepstakes code (which is an assortment of XY things, like plushies or 3DSes), but you can only enter 24 codes in total. So if you use the sweepstakes entry one, you won't be able to get one of the Pokemon. but it shouldn't even matter since you can get most of them in normal game play


It doesn't _give_ you the Pokémon, per se, they just pop up when you unlock a PokéBall.  They don't really do anything.  You don't get them.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 18, 2013)

So... you don't transfer them into your game? God _damn it_ Game Freak.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 18, 2013)

It gives you some goodies and entries for the sweepstakes.

Why would they give you the Pokémon? It includes things like starters and megas, which means that TPCI would hand you a extras.


----------

